# Soss invisible hinges



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyone have experience using these? Wondering how difficult they are to install and if there any tricks to installing them someone may be able to share before I attempt it. 

Made a mock up frame and panels to experiment on.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BZawat said:


> Anyone have experience using these? Wondering how difficult they are to install and if there any tricks to installing them someone may be able to share before I attempt it.
> 
> Made a mock up frame and panels to experiment on.


No real trick. Both mortises have to be in alignment, as there is no adjustment.









 







.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Cabinet man is absolutely right, alignment is very critical. If you plan on using them alot one of their router templates is a good investment. With a little patience you can make your own. When they are installed properly they are smooth as silk, but like he says there is no adjustment. LOOK HERE


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have only used them once.

As the others stated there is no adjustment so hole placement is critical. Also hole diameter.

I expect you have a drill press available. Set a fence so you maintain the same distance from a reference face.

The sides are splined to grip the wood. They are also tapped for very small screws to lock the sides. They do not come with these screws.

If you get a tight hole you may not need the screw.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I have only used them once.
> 
> As the others stated there is no adjustment so hole placement is critical. Also hole diameter.
> 
> ...


Nope no drill press. My plan is to use a forstner bit, chisel, and a little patience ;-) thinking about picking up an adjustable drill guide to ensure the mortises are parallel to the door face, perhaps


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I take it back. There is a small trick. You'll need two different plunge depths for mortises. One for the hinge mechanism, and one for the surface flange. 

It may be easier to use barrel hinges, where all you have to do is drill two holes...kinda like setting up for dowels.








 







.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

I had to look them up, but I have used them................once.

They're certainly neat, but can be a cast iron SOB to get installed just right. Lots of patience and lots of practice. - lol


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

There are two types of Soss hinges for wood. One is the barrel type and they just require the proper size holes to a certain depth. For these, you can drill a hole in a block of wood, sort of making your own dowel guide, in fact some sizes can be done with a dowel guide, as long as you can get it in the right position.

The other type have a surface flange. This flange is let in to the surface of the wood the same as butt hinges, flush with the surface. There is a deeper middle section for the barrel of the hinge to set in. You are much better off to make a router template for these types. The deeper section can be drilled since it's size isn't that critical. The mortice for the flange can be done with a router bit that matches the radius of the hinge flange or with a smaller bit. If you have the correct size bit, it's plunge and make one pass.

Don't try to install these with a hand drill and chisel without a guide for the bit that can be clamped in position. It's too easy to get off just a hair when drilling on a mark and a punched starting point.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll make a clampable router template out of some plywood or mdf. Saw the manufacturer's template online and I refuse to pay 30 bucks for simple pattern I can make myself in 15 minutes lol


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I realize that this may sound stupid.

Install the hinges before you trim the door to size. Use steel screws during the process as you'll be taking them in and out several times.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

rrich said:


> I realize that this may sound stupid.
> 
> Install the hinges before you trim the door to size. Use steel screws during the process as you'll be taking them in and out several times.


Not stupid at all. That is the plan, since I'm not sure what the exact clearances are with these hinges.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Ended up using a 1/2" forstner bit and a few chisels to cut the mortises. Just to see if I could lol. Here are a couple pics


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BZawat said:


> Ended up using a 1/2" forstner bit and a few chisels to cut the mortises. Just to see if I could lol. Here are a couple pics


I can see you had to be careful due to the door thickness. Well done.

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------

